# Pico mod only



## Taytay (25/11/16)

Anyone know who has stock of the brushed silver Eleaf Istick Pico mod? Looking for the mod only as I have my eye on the SM22


----------



## Soutie (25/11/16)

Have a look at vapeclub, they seem to have stock and at quite a good price too.


----------



## Taytay (25/11/16)

Hero! Thank you @Soutie. Minister of finance finally said yes and then I almost couldn't find the color I was looking for


----------



## Soutie (25/11/16)

Taytay said:


> Hero! Thank you @Soutie. Minister of finance finally said yes and then I almost couldn't find the color I was looking for



No problem, I actually saw them last night, a mate of mine was looking for exactly the same setup except with a goblin rather than the serpent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

